

JustCast: Turns your Dropbox folder into Podcast Hosting - montekaka

justcast.heroku.com
======
blablubb
Not bad, but what is with 20 GB traffic limit for dropbox?
[https://www.dropbox.com/help/45/en](https://www.dropbox.com/help/45/en)

~~~
montekaka
@bablubb, thank you for your feedback. :) We are currently implementing Amazon
S3, so in a near future, we should be able to use Dropbox as a client to
upload podcast file to Amazon S3 and host over there to avoid the Dropbox
traffic limit.

